# Incompatability Issue-Pioneer vs Mitsubishi



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it possible that a Pioneer audio/receiver VSX-23-TXH can be incompatible with a Mitsubshi 73" rear screen projection TV with HDMI conversion? The audio/receiver intermittently does not communicate with the television and I get no picture at times. Has anyone ever heard of this kind of problem?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I had issues with a Pioneer upconversion DVD player on my Mitsubishi DLP TV. Since I replaced it with a Vizio Blu-Ray player he issues are gone. I was having the same problem you're describing. I suggest running HDMI directly from the sources when possible and letting the Pioneer unit just do audio.


----------

